# Proof Jay did in fact tear his bicep



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

*This year Mr. O*














*Last year Mr. O*


----------



## oufinny (Sep 19, 2011)

I am sure that would have hurt like hell, damn!


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 19, 2011)

no, his bi looks like that becuase he messed up the site injection


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 19, 2011)

there are two heads of the bicep. notice the site inj bump on his outer left bicep, the inside he messed up


----------



## james-27 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just finished doing a little research on this synthol injection stuff. WTF why would you want to make yourself  "appear" bigger in minutes. I seen this stuff is very popular this the Mexicans. Nothing like shooting fatty acid into a muscle. People these days


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 19, 2011)

is it just me or does that bicept look bruised?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> no, his bi looks like that becuase he messed up the site injection



maybe its hard to tell, if you look at the same shot from last year it looks torn, but it could just be bruising.


----------



## murf23 (Sep 19, 2011)

looks like bad synthol inject to me


----------



## spark (Sep 19, 2011)

When synthol came out "pump in pose", some dick weed at the gym used it years ago.  He looked like a walkin jackass.  Not sayin Jay Is a walkin jack ass by any means.  Hes a bad ass.  But, that looks similar to thewhat the guy had at the gym.    Like his bicep was lopsided, dudes calves looked just as bad


----------



## mike3g2000 (Sep 21, 2011)

The swelling could be from the tear, just saying who knows


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2011)

md will document his surgery and you will all feel stupid...im not even a jay fan...but the tear is obvious


----------



## KelJu (Sep 21, 2011)

That doesn't look anything like a sythol injection to me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 21, 2011)

synthol creates a space where insertion should be? lol at stupid people


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 21, 2011)

You know looking at the pictures, I think this year he looked better Minus the bicep, than he did last year? Anyone agree?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 21, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You know looking at the pictures, I think this year he looked better Minus the bicep, than he did last year? Anyone agree?



def agree...just his damn bi


----------



## vwgti (Sep 21, 2011)

A torn bicep is not something I would ever want to go through.


----------



## unclem (Sep 21, 2011)

ive done synthol and its torn as the synthol would hide the problem even bruised, i bruised alot never like that . imo its torn. looks like dorians tear.


----------



## Deity (Sep 21, 2011)

Jay may not have won this year, but torn bicep or not, He actually looked way bigger than anybody else at the olympia width wise. I'm not particularly a Jay fan but he was fucking massive.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 21, 2011)

Why would he site enhance the larger bicep?  Seems stupid to the max.  I don't buy it.  It's swollen from the tear.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to when Jay retires.  He'll drop down to a lean 250 and look healthy and less like a freak monster. He looks like the Michelin man when he's off season and bloated to 310. Looks like shit to me.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel so bad for Jay. It looks like that happened within a week or two of the olympia. He must be so upset.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 21, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> I feel so bad for Jay. It looks like that happened within a week or two of the olympia. He must be so upset.



He still got a 100k Check! lol Plus I think he new heath would get it, but in my opinion, Jay still looked good minus his bicep tear.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 21, 2011)

these guys do not use synthol pre contest like this, this is another site injector




unclem said:


> ive done synthol and its torn as the synthol would hide the problem even bruised, i bruised alot never like that . imo its torn. looks like dorians tear.


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> I feel so bad for Jay. It looks like that happened within a week or two of the olympia. He must be so upset.



is it really that big a deal? I mean just in terms of physical appearance? obviously that would have been probably a painful injury but just in appearance do the judges see that little notch and go "WTF, his shits busted" and stamp loser on his picture?

also I dont know about synthol, seems like those guys are would probably be above that.


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

noooooooo, these guys absolutley use sytnol, wheeler comes to mind, and so does heath in their arms and calves. these guys use it all. but they do nont use synthol pre contest they use other things right before show


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> is it really that big a deal? I mean just in terms of physical appearance? obviously that would have been probably a painful injury but just in appearance do the judges see that little notch and go "WTF, his shits busted" and stamp loser on his picture?
> 
> also I dont know about synthol, seems like those guys are would probably be above that.



nah, he would have lost to Phil either way, it was not just his arm.

seriously? they will do anything to win, just like any sport.


----------



## bigbill69 (Sep 22, 2011)

jay cutler is such a dick head ronnie coleman was the coolest MR O EVER


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 22, 2011)

exactly
and especially in bbing, these guys think the more shit they use, the better they will be, and they go to many many extremes to try to be best



Prince said:


> nah, he would have lost to Phil either way, it was not just his arm.
> 
> seriously? they will do anything to win, just like any sport.


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 23, 2011)

hmm. I always hear synthol and think greg valentino. Thought there was just such a hugely negative conception to it that no one would touch it except the lowest of the low. 

learn something new every day


----------



## bigdtrain (Sep 23, 2011)

valentino abused synthol. used properly and in serious moderation will enhance the muscles look and help bring out lagging muscles


----------



## Eford3 (Sep 23, 2011)

alll natural


----------



## swollen (Sep 23, 2011)

bigdtrain said:


> valentino abused synthol. used properly and in serious moderation will enhance the muscles look and help bring out lagging muscles



Agreed., Unlike this funny ass dude...





Synthol Man LMFAO-Dude is hilarious...He swears its all natual!! dream body overnight. - YouTube" title="Click to view this video on YouTube" target="_blank">YouTube Video





Synthol Man LMFAO-Dude is hilarious...He swears its all natual!! dream body overnight. - YouTube">Synthol Man LMFAO-Dude is hilarious...He swears its all natual!! dream body overnight. - YouTube" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


----------



## zoco (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like synthol injection, not a tear!


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Sep 29, 2011)

well regardless of if its a tear or not i can see then why his back was flabby for a MR. O and wrinkly but that wouldnt explain the same problem on his glutes. he could still do cardio and leg/low back exercises. i wondering if somethin else was at fault.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 29, 2011)

Another photo, taken backstage at Mr. O


----------

